# '69 Camaro



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Found this kit on the discount aisle,
and kind of remembered building one like it years ago.
after opening the kit, I found out my suspicions were correct.
this is a re-pop of the old Monogram Z/28 kit.
I built it up, and it doesnt look half bad:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done on your Z-28 :thumbsup: I had a bunch of those Monogram muscle car kits, but gave them to a friend who actually built them. One of these days I will get the bug to build a car kit and will have to go to the hobby shop and buy one!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Nice work!

I still have the one I built 30 years ago when I was a teenager. Mine is Black with white stripes that I added from white electrical tape, since none were in the kit.

Max Bryant


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## miboy62 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good great job.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

My son built that kit a few years ago when it was out at the big box store. The car lends itself to some fun customizing.
Looking good Chuck!
Chris


----------



## qkenuf4u2 (Aug 10, 2009)

nice build but raise the header pipe up in the front and why dont the rims match ???


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

qkenuf4u2 said:


> nice build but raise the header pipe up in the front and why dont the rims match ???


A.) The header pipe is curved and attached to one of the twin turbos under the hood. thats as straight and close to the body as it will go.

B.) The rims are the ones supplied in the kit. dont know why they dont match, but I guess thats one of the gigs about this funky kit.
Alot of folks dont like this particular '69 Camaro.
I built it as part of a 'Build a '69 Camaro' community build project on another
modeling board. it was cheap, and simple build.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Great looking Camaro... Nicely done !!!*


----------

